# The real terror threat



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

View attachment 93185
This opionion piece from CNN and the photo tell the story . The biggest terror threat is domestic more Americans killed by domestic terrorist than international . https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/20/opinions/what-we-dont-get-about-far-right-violence-german/index.html


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Her, and people like her are a bigger threat than the CNN OPINION piece: 
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018...ortez-wont-be-one-finally-make-socialism-work

These guys too:

https://www.redstate.com/brandon_mo...ize-threaten-citizens-no-police-intervention/


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Are not most of the above democrats? So that tells me democrats are the real threat. RJAMES you just cleared it all up for me. Thanks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Scared me for a second until I looked a second time. I only know three of the guys...(phewwww)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Someone has been drinking the CNN Kool-Aid again. This woman Cortez, and people like her, if allowed to gain power, will easily surpass the body count of those in CNN's opinion hack. As for terrorists? You can be sure they are planing something of epic proportions. Not if they attack, but when. Russia, China, the fat kid in NK, Iran. Meanwhile, CNN is content to push the party agenda by getting the guns.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is the single biggest terror to citizens of this country, Barr none. Thier goal is to eliminate average Americans as we know them. Islam is just a means to an end to them as well as no boarders invasion ... err, I mean immigration. One is a special kind of stupid not to recognize this. By the way there are terrorists of all colors and walks of life. White, black, brown yellow and so on. Please spare me the the tired old line that it is only or primarily white males and everyone one else is so wonderful under the rainbow of diversity.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm sure you'll forgive me for not reading the CNN editorial. If not, I don't really care. I'd rather focus on the moronic image.

Do you understand the difference between terrorism and murder, whether the murder be random, targeted, singular or mass? That's all your little collage of evil displays.

I notice your misleading image also adds a woman holding a confederate flag. Cute.

Now, what about omission? Your image left out the the real domestic terrorists. You know the ones. The ones who shoot cops because they are cops, trying to make the cops fearful. You know, create terror? How about the Knock-Out Game that left dead people in its wake? 
@RJAMES, are you simply trying to stir crap?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'm sure you'll forgive me for not reading the CNN editorial. If not, I don't really care. I'd rather focus on the moronic image.
> 
> Do you understand the difference between terrorism and murder, whether the murder be random, targeted, singular or mass? That's all your little collage of evil displays.
> 
> ...


In a few words I'd say yes he is.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> In a few words I'd say yes he is.


I have to ask because I am not sure.

I am aware that he is fully indoctrinated, but he might also be trying to liven up the day, here.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> I have to ask because I am not sure.
> 
> I am aware that he is fully indoctrinated, but he might also be trying to liven up the day, here.


If I need him to liven up my day, it's been a really bad day.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

More domestic terrorists who a greater threat than those mention in the CNN OPINION piece: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/02/nyregion/ms-13-gang-killings-long-island.html

https://www.syracuse.com/state/index.ssf/2017/07/ms-13_gang_killings_ny_arrests.html

https://www.foxnews.com/us/ms-13-gang-members-indicted-in-7-murders-including-killings-of-ny-teens

https://www.cnn.com/2017/03/02/us/ms-13-long-island-killings/index.html


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@RAMES;

Ma'am, there are many many threats to Freedom Loving Law Abiding Citizens of these United States of America. I'd like to expand your lists in no particular order;

all islamists/jihadists
drug cartels
many inner city black thugs aged 15-35
most in congress
many mentally ill murderers
Antifa
black lies matter thugs
socialists
communists
illegals
drug addicted meth heads
many who work for the Federal Government
many Teachers in public education
more illegals (******** and others)
etc

I could go on and on but you get the picture.

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## Apostle_ (Nov 24, 2018)

Democratic Socialists,Anarchists, Antifa,climate change nuts, anyone that would deny my 1st and 2nd amendment right (or any others).


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)




----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Apostle_ said:


> Democratic Socialists,Anarchists, Antifa,climate change nuts, anyone that would deny my 1st and 2nd amendment right (or any others).


Don't worry, they're all the same. They travel in packs and use intimidation to improve their agenda.

I have never seen a good guy pull a gun and ask, "Are you a jihadist or a black?"

Finger outside the trigger guard, take a breath, ease it out, front sight on center mass, squeeze smoothly.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Well boys @RJAMES and CNN has convinced me. Only thing left to do is kill ourselves. All white men must head to the nearest cliff and jump off. Sure industry and ingenuity will screech to a halt and the US will devolve into into a third world shithole that most likely will be invaded and conquered by China. But hey, that's a small price to pay to right any wrongs of the past.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

As usual you see what you want to see and ignore what is in front of you . I just thought on a slow day I would try and get you thinking I see it got the usual response .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> As usual you see what you want to see and ignore what is in front of you . I just thought on a slow day I would try and get you thinking I see it got the usual response .


Gosh, are you talking to a mirror?

I already made clear where you are in error. Want to discuss that or do you just want to do a drive-by?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Gosh, are you talking to a mirror?
> 
> I already made clear where you are in error. Want to discuss that or do you just want to do a drive-by?


You are beating your head against a wall, Denton. The dude is dumber than a toad frog, . . . and just wants to start trouble.

Those, by the way, . . . are the main requirements to become an Antifa member, . . . that and a 50 cent black bandana.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> You are beating your head against a wall, Denton. The dude is dumber than a toad frog, . . . and just wants to start trouble.
> 
> Those, by the way, . . . are the main requirements to become an Antifa member, . . . that and a 50 cent black bandana.
> 
> ...


I'm willing to give him the opportunity to discuss.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> As usual you see what you want to see and ignore what is in front of you . I just thought on a slow day I would try and get you thinking I see it got the usual response .


I think you we're trying to say something in your post, but I didn't get the message, sorry.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Funny how you have forgotten about those that perished on 9/11. Or were those domestic terrorists disguised as peace loving muslimes?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@RJAMES. Why James? Does this silence mean you can't engage in discussion? You know James, I don't think I can bear it if you can't engage in discussion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey, @RJAMES, you didn't touch on how white people are targeted, nowadays. We are vilified and blamed for all the ills of today's culture. Could that be considered terrorism? We know history and know what comes next, right?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ms James likes to point out certain nonsense that is typically libtard talking points. I enjoy her homesteading posts and believe that she has some very good ideas about subsistence living.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@RJAMES, are you going to discuss this topic or are you just going to do drive-bys with articles of other people's thoughts? Excuse me, but that seems to be a little superficial, wouldn't you agree?

I shot holes in your little meme. Why not defend it? Come on; let's get something going!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> @RJAMES. Why James? Does this silence mean you can't engage in discussion? You know James, I don't think I can bear it if you can't engage in discussion.


 @RJAMES, it's been an hour since I offered to discuss this with you. Now, I see you have signed out. Are you going to leave me hanging - again?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

of course americans kill more americans!!!! think about it.. 

and white americans kill more white americans then anybody else

the difference is the vast majority of white americans that kill people are crazy..... they kill because they have mental issues, they want attention, the need help

the Muslims that kill us do so because they hate america and americans and Christians and Jews

notice we tend not to export our crazy people to Muslim countries

I have never been uncomfortable around white people... except for one time in a red neck bar in Alabama in the 80's with a black friend of mine

it is hard to argue with a person about this when they do not recognize the difference between a loony and a muslim terrorist

and for the record, I am not scared of those satan worshiping people we call followers of Mohamed...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> I'm willing to give him the opportunity to discuss.


Well, I'm disgusted with him already. First crime, he doesn't know how to tell us something hilarious to save the bandwidth he's wasting here. Second crime, if you're going to try and scare me, then it's going to take more than yet another large cloister of NAMBLA adherents in black hoods to make me waste Crimson Trace batteries.

Third crime, he's not looking for another forum who would take him. There are millions of forums and nut-cases, so there has to one for him. Ballroom dancing, perhaps.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> View attachment 93185
> This opionion piece from CNN and the photo tell the story . The biggest terror threat is domestic more Americans killed by domestic terrorist than international . https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/20/opinions/what-we-dont-get-about-far-right-violence-german/index.html



*Hezbollah*








*Hamas*








RJAMES
This is the real terrorist threat, it is Hezbollah and Hamas. We are fortunate that Israel keeps them in check, or they would be here and killing Americans.
The Real Threat= Hezbollah, ISIS, Hamas, Islamic Jihad, etc. And the common thread of those groups? They are all Muslim.

PS: I am pretty brave, but I would be a fool to be unafraid of these maniacs.
http://www.timesofisrael.com/hezbollah-digs-in-for-more-conflict-with-israel/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I was watching a documentary on drones one morning at the gym. They showed a metal box, more of a cube actually, looked like 6x6 foot. It is programmed to target specific people, trucks and ordnance.

When the proper signal is tripped, the sides of the box fall open and out comes the scariest Gatling gun you ever saw! Looks like it almost never runs out of ammunition.

If Israel is our best defense, I'd find out who builds these boxy drones. We've already sent them F-35s, so why not some real-deal Terminators?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Shocked the drive by anti white man leftist didn’t blame the gun but then I guess he believes the white man is a bigger threat then the evil black rifle. 

Wouldn’t it be prudent to post what the editorial means to you so it can be discussed. Is it that we should no longer concern ourselves with radical Islam since evil sick white men have committed a crime?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Evidently RJames and CNN do not read their own facts....



> (CNN)Notable terror attacks with fatalities on US soil since 1980:
> 
> (CNN)Notable terror attacks with fatalities on US soil since 1980:
> 
> ...


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/don-lemon-the-biggest-terror-threat-in-this-country-is-white-men-most-of-them-radicalized-on-the-right-video/


----------

